# Legality of Collecting Wood



## aquaticmaniac (31 Dec 2009)

I've been doing a bit of reading on this. I saw someone selling collected wood on ebay; not exclusively for aquarium use. 
Is it legal to collect wood? From what I've read, the general idea is that the wood belongs to someone. The person who owns the tree or the land it's on, for example. So, you can't go rummaging around, even on common land, and take what you like. However, it seems you used to be able to buy a license that allowed you to collect wood from forests.

I never worried about this in America, as there was enough wood to go around, but living in London is a bit different.    I'm asking for clarification and discussion.


----------



## Will Ingram (7 Jan 2010)

Hmmm...
  Odd-shaped roots are of no value to commercial woodsmen as they are too awkward to transport, saw & burn in enormous masses.. 
  If the wood has large growths of lichen or moss then I would leave it to be part of the woodland biomass...

   In London, alot of treefall is swept up and woodchipped, councils are obliged to sweep up fallen tree bits as they constitute a slip and trip hazard (odd but 1) only where there are loads of walkers and 2) it makes the park tidy and pleasant to sit down in). This is used as path covering (only because it is a 'make-use').

  IMHO it cannot be THAT bad. Unless you are openly trespassing in someone's garden (within sight of their house/ mansion) then give it a go. Presumably you are thinking about Richmond park in London, I am sure onbody would mind, unless commercial collectors moved in. 

  OTH fallen wood is a great food and shelter for micro-fauna- insect, worms and the like which provide food for the rest of the biomass pyramid so don't collect excessively.


----------



## mjenner (7 Jan 2010)

Sorry to be a party-pooper regarding the Richmond Park idea but I think wood collection is actually banned there to allow the microfauna somewhere to live (I think there's quite a population of stag and other large beetles in the park that are endangered elsewhere due to a lack of dead wood).

On the other hand though, I think they're more generally talking about LARGE bits of wood being collected for firewood, the odd twig or fallen branch shouldn't really hurt, just don't take the mickey and don't do it too regularly, or for money and you should be ok, but if you asked someone official about it they'd say no.

I can agree with Will's statement about odd-shaped wood, my friend's a tree surgeon and prepares firewood with the leftover logs from felling trees, knotty, odd shaped wood (such as where a branch grew out of the main tree trunk) just doesn't chop as it's hard as anything and awkward to work with, he tends to throw it .  There don't tend to be many if any branches suitable for an aquarium though (approx 4-12inches in diameter) and tree roots tend to be grubbed out with a machine that pretty much chips them and the surrounding earth, so you tend not to get any interesting roots I'm afraid.

I can only guess in the case of the person selling on eBay, the collected wood has been taken with the landowner's consent?  Generally,the odd bit of twig/branch-size dead wood taken from national-trust or other countryside whilst on walks isn't really going to bother anyone.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (7 Jan 2010)

Richmond never crossed my mind, surprisingly. When I was out doing some photography there, I did notice a few signs about not collecting things, going in certain areas, etc. I was there once admiring the mosses/other plants near one of the ponds (didn't plan on taking it), but I guess I was looking a bit too hard because someone ended up driving up in a shiny car and yellow vest and gave me a good stare   

The person on ebay actually collected the wood from the seaside (which brings up other cleaning issues when considering its use in aquariums). I suppose you'd need the permission of the authority in charge of the beach, or as you said, no one would really notice in some areas.

My FIL explained the legal issues to me. I'm not planning on collecting any wood; was just wondering. I only have one tank going, so I just picked up some branches in the back garden. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (7 Jan 2010)

An arborist friend tells me that a tree's 'life' is only half over when it dies.  This figure is extended even further when it remains standing, which is why arborists are finally taking a more robust attitude to leaving dead trees alone unless they're in REALLY busy locations.


----------



## mjenner (8 Jan 2010)

Yep, I know they leave a lot of dead standing wood in Richmond Park and it becomes home to all kinds of birds, typically Jays and Crows but sometimes you see the odd tree being inhabited by parakeets, quite surreal to see a bright-green bird pop it's head out of the hole and go screeching into the sky.  Ring-Necked parakeets are quite common in this part of London now.  (this photo was taken in Hammersmith by the river)




http://www.flickr.com/photos/jennerm/3380933268/


----------



## aquaticmaniac (8 Jan 2010)

Nice pic! London meets the tropics    I saw a couple of parrots on Eel Pie Island the other day.


----------



## Will Ingram (9 Jan 2010)

Bloody parakeets, they make a hell of a racket over Richmond golf course. Allegedly they escaped from Pinewood studios in Bedford while they were making a tropical-themed movie.  Have seen them as far afield as Ramsgate (Kent).

Thanks for the input 
W


----------

